# And this is why I can't have nice things...



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 10, 2013)

Caught my almost 2 year old with my Naked 2 palette the other day. For some reason she had thought it'd be a good idea to scoop out the eyeshadow and place it inside the tracks of the sliding glass door. Yup!





She's also gotten her hands on my Naked Basics, Sustainable Shadow Box, and Too Faced The Jewelry Box Diamond Edition (the last two at one time), but the damage has never been this bad. Every time I think I have a new and better hiding place for them she sniffs them out like a dog! Time to get a lock box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If any of you have pesky toddlers, how do you keep your makeup away from them?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Caught my almost 2 year old with my Naked 2 palette the other day. For some reason she had thought it'd be a good idea to scoop out the eyeshadow and place it inside the tracks of the sliding glass door. Yup!
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry about your palette. Maybe try a high shelf?


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2013)

My youngest was terrible about getting into my makeup, hair care, and body stuff (he'll be 3 in June).  I couldn't keep him out of it!  He ruined makeup, ate lotion and soaps, and sprayed hairspray on everything he could.  It drove me crazy!  I finally cleaned everything out of the bathroom and locked it in my hall closet that he couldn't get into.  I filled a travel bag with essentials that I would grab out of the closet every day to do what I needed and then I would put it back.  He finally lost interest and quit looking for my stuff after about 2 weeks.  I slowly started moving things back into the bathroom and he has left it all alone.  He will get into it every now and then but nothing like he used to.  He does like to "help" me when I'm getting ready and that's about the only time he gets into my stuff anymore.  I find it cute now that he wants to be like mom and help me.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe she was trying to make a makeup tree in the glass door tracks! I don't have children, but I know when I was young my parents would hide stuff on the shelf in the closet, the attic, or in our TV cabinet.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

When my sisters were little my mom used to either put everything in her closet on a high shelf or she would put up those child proof kid fence things. My sisters never got into her stuff after she started doing that


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 11, 2013)

You can have nice things.. Here is my little niece playing with my Naked 2 palette:




She's 2 yrs old and she lives with me. We also have her little sister who is 1. I keep all of my makeup in the Ikea Alex drawers in my room and I tell them that it's not okay to go through their Auntie Keke's (that's what they call me) stuff without asking me first. From time to time I give them my palettes to play with and they really enjoy it. They use to go through my drawers like crazy but after telling them that it's not okay they learned. From time to time when I'm not home they do go through it but they don't make a huge mess (thankfully). Sometimes when they want to play with makeup, the older one asks me nicely and I say yes most of the time. I tell them to use it gently. No fighting. No throwing. And that they can apply it on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 11, 2013)

I do not miss those days. My boys were good, they never dug into things. My girls were another story- I had so much makeup dug out by my now 6-yr old.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2013)

I have only one boy &amp; thankfully he never felt the urge to destroy my stuff. He's proud of mommy's stuff &amp; makes sure when we have company (his little cousins) &amp; the girls "ooh" &amp; "aah" at my collection, that he reminds them it's my stuff &amp; not to touch anything lol. He's very protective of my beauty items &amp; careful with my stuff if I ask him to hand me something.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh no! I remember that age with my kids. It went beyond makeup too. I would look at my sofa and want to cry lol.


----------



## missionista (Apr 11, 2013)

My 3 year old is very interested in my makeup.  I've given her a couple of things that are "just hers" so that she won't go into stuff that is just mine.  Small, inexpensive things that I don't mind getting destroyed--a tube of chocolate smelling hand lotion, a lip balm, stuff like that.  I also (at her request) painted her toenails the same color as mine, then her dad let HER paint his toenails the same color (with 2 adults supervising, it wasn't even too messy.)  So, yeah, designate a few things she can play with, and let her know the rest are off limits.  I like the suggestion of putting your stuff up high.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 11, 2013)

Seeing the picture of the palette makes me not want to have kids 



  I'm so protective of my things that sometimes it borders on crazy. It can come off as maybe a little materialistic (idk if that's the right descriptor), but I spend my money on things, so they better last me and if they get ruined, I better be the one ruining them!


----------



## Emily Pealer (Apr 11, 2013)

My daughter is 6 now, but it's always helped keep her out of my things if I let her have some things of her own. She has a couple of cheap eyeshadow palettes and some nail polishes that she gets to keep for herself, and she's not really interested in getting into my things.


----------



## acostakk (Apr 13, 2013)

I've offered to put a little make up on my four year old, and she just looks at me like I've suggested pouring acid over her head. Lol. She won't even let me kiss her if I have lipstick on cause she doesn't want momma's make up on her. I find it kinda strange since she's otherwise such a girly girl. But I guess I'm lucky. The only thing I keep out of reach is nail polish, just because its so bright and colorful, I'm afraid she'll associate it with her art supplies and get a "creative" urge. She has completely free access to all her art supplies, and other than leaving lids off/letting things dry up, she's very responsible about it. I have a unique kid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2013)

I feel your pain. A while back I posted my own rant about my own daughters.


----------



## Mss T (Apr 13, 2013)

The women in my family sat me down and explained the importance of not touching and respecting their makeup and hair products. This is a very normal part of development; you can also use with opportunity to emphasize boundaries and personal space. You can have nice things. You just have to do a little more to protect them. Good luck!


----------



## eppy99 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Yazmo train case for sale, had a lock and key. Been trying to get rid of it for awhile.. want my makeup on a vanity instead.



> Caught my almost 2 year old with my Naked 2 palette the other day. For some reason she had thought it'd be a good idea to scoop out the eyeshadow and place it inside the tracks of the sliding glass door. Yup!
> 
> She's also gotten her hands on my Naked Basics, Sustainable Shadow Box, and Too Faced The Jewelry Box Diamond Edition (the last two at one time), but the damage has never been this bad. Every time I think I have a new and better hiding place for them she sniffs them out like a dog! Time to get a lock box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If any of you have pesky toddlers, how do you keep your makeup away from them?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 21, 2013)

My 3-year-old boy got into my Coastal Scents palette from my Feb Ipsy bag... It was a royal mess.  I had no idea he even liked getting into my makeup stuff, he leaves everything in my bathroom alone.  This just happened to be sitting out from where I was photographing the items for a review.  So totally my fault.  Thankfully, I had already swatched everything and decided that the colors and eyeshadow texture weren't good for me, so I wasn't mad at him, just rolled my eyes and got to work cleaning up the mess! (thank goodness for baby wipes, I don't think I'll ever stop buying them!)

I would however, be quite unhappy if I caught either of my kids playing with/messing up a $50 palette!  I absolutely agree with prior posters in giving your daughter some items of her "very own", as well as temporarily hiding your things or storing them on a higher shelf.   It sounds like she's going to be very expressive and artistic, and it's difficult finding the balance between letting her find her way, while also teaching her to respect your things.  Best of luck!  (and I found a pic of the damage... The shadows were so mixed up and squashed that I just threw the palette away!)


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 27, 2013)

Ouch! I just picked up a Naked2 myself like not even 3 hours ago. This is kind of painful to see after JUST buying it.... thankfully, I have no kids in the house except my brother's girlfriend's kid, but he is always occupied in playing on my brother's video game than getting into anything else.

For a few ideas to keep your stuff away, how about (And some were already mentioned)

- A lock-box/safe

- High-shelf storage/cabinet out of reach/closet, high shelf, far far back

- Stored in a lockable alternate room (This is what I do)

- Stored in a lockable closet or drawer... if not, get a lock for the drawer

If REALLY bad...

- Hide things in boxes of stuff he or she wouldn't normally be interested in. Of course, a 3 year old will get into anything, regardless of what it is, but if they are old enough to know SOMETHING they don't like.... for example, a box of Life cereal, or a bag of brussel sprouts... if you know they won't get into those, it's a good last resort.

- Hide the expensive stuff outside in your car trunk.

- If you have a drop ceiling, perhaps in a box up in there.

- In an attic or basement out of the child's reach

I dunno, some ideas. Some bizarre maybe, but hey, it's only temporary, right?....


----------

